# A fall like colors in brookies



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are a few pictures from fishing yesterday.Thought the water level be so low since I had only a inch of rain total the last 3 months. But found conditions to be just right.


----------



## ryosapien (Jul 5, 2008)

what a gorgeous photo on the top. I love that rod it's beautiful makes me jones of some peace outdoors.


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

The brookie in the first photo is absolutely beautiful - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Great photos! I always love the photos you post. I'm going out right now to stand shoulder to shoulder with a bunch of guys at rocky river...ha! hike man hike!


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

The fish pictures are nice but the bottom picture just screams serenity


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

sup fly fish dog! i like those brookies you caught! heres my fall pix from the v!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Brookies are a dying species, awesome pics!

Glad to see they are still fishable wherever you're at. My grandfather has a 6 pounder on the wall that was caught a LONG TIME ago in PA.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotta love fly fishing <3

I spent a month on the Oatka Creek in upstate NY, and also Naples creek in the finger lakes region, working a new fly rod. Very good times. Quite a few browns (with some big (in my mind)), and a crap-ton of wild rainbows... man, small wild rainbows are so gullible. They'd hit your toes if you waded barefoot lol


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are beautiful fish. 
Here's a trout from Cold Creek Arkansas this past April.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice pics everybody!

Fishaholic, I see the V is still looking more like a creek than a river.  I am certainly looking forward to getting back there when it finally has some flow again.

John


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya jojo its low! I thought yesterdays rain might bring it up some but it didn't even budge. theres suppose to be some colder weather and some rain this week. we will see how it gos.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah, it seems that lately every time there has been some rain it has missed the V. Hopefully this week we will finally get some significant rain fall to raise all the rivers of Steelhead Alley. The last time I fished the V (this summer) the water was so low that the current was actually moving backwards in the lower stretches, just like I assume it is now.

John


----------

